# Air Compressor pump line



## shuey79 (Apr 6, 2020)

I have an old kellogg air compressor pump that I recently moved to a newer vertical tank. I have to fab a couple new lines for make it work. One of the supply lines has cooling fins on it so I was wondering if I have to retain them on the new line? 
Here are some pictures:


----------



## shuey79 (Apr 6, 2020)

shuey79 said:


> I have an old kellogg air compressor pump that I recently moved to a newer vertical tank. I have to fab a couple new lines for make it work. One of the supply lines has cooling fins on it so I was wondering if I have to retain them on the new line?
> Here are some pictures:
> View attachment 7670
> 
> ...


Hello Shuey79,

Welcome to the forum! Looks like a meaty compressor! Yes, those are intercooler pipes designed to get rid of unwanted heat. If_ I were you_, I'd replace with a shorter run of the same type of pipe, just my 2 cents.

--shuey79


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

shuey79 ,

I would just turn the NPT fittings and re-attach the inter cooler line. That is part of the original design and if you change it to straight copper tubing the volume of air will change going into the high pressure cylinder, becoming less efficient. and condensing more water.

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

shuey79,

Looking more closely I see the intercooler line was not disturbed. The output connection is what you are looking for. a finned aftercooler copper line would be nice but requires research where to get one from. On my Kellog compressor soft "bendable" copper tubing was used, flared and attached with flare fittings like the one on your compressor now.

Stephen



stevon said:


> shuey79 ,
> 
> I would just turn the NPT fittings and re-attach the inter cooler line. That is part of the original design and if you change it to straight copper tubing the volume of air will change going into the high pressure cylinder, becoming less efficient. and condensing more water.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Shuey79,

An interesting article on the same issue:

Finned tubing for air compressor - The Garage Journal Board 
and





Cain Industries | Finned Tubing


Cain Industries finned tubing maximizes heat transfer and cooling under punishing environment conditions.




www.cainind.com





Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Shuey79,

Just saying, but it looks like you mounted the motor and the pump opposite side of most compressors. The output air fitting of the compressor head usually faces toward the outside and runs into the tank. Moving motor and pump to the opposite side of the mount would fix this.

Stephen


----------

